# Rolex Skyrocket



## kevkojak

Hi chaps, hoping for a bit of help here.

I know a guy who's selling off a good chunk of his watch collection and has offered what is essentially 'first refusal' on some interesting bits and bobs.

First up is a Rolex SkyRocket which is gorgeous, but I can't find out much about them. Google throws loads of pictures at me, but not too much information. Someone here gave a link to a really good Vintage Rolex info site but I can't find it now. If anyone can post it I'd be most grateful.

As far as I can see its a WW2 piece (possibly Canadian?) and quite collectable. It might be a bit small for my wrist though. Its also had very slight dial work. I just need to find a bit more out about it before taking the plunge.

There is also a solid gold Ulysse Nardin that I can't find out much about - again, any help as to good websites? If I post a pic of it does anyone know much about these? I'm well up on the modern Ulysse sports watches, but drawing blank on the vintage ones.

Lastly - an Omega Seamaster Memomatic! I've been dying to get my hands on one of these for ages, not sure my budget will stretch though. No info needed there...its all tattooed on my brain! I flippin' love that watch!

I might stick them up in the sale forum for him unless anyone objects? I've a feeling I will have one of these - not sure which just yet. Memomatic if budget will stretch. Is a grand about its money these days?

As always, thanks in advance for any help. Really would like the Rolex site if anyone has the linky.

Cheers, Kev


----------



## scottswatches

ulysse nardin will check there records foc - there is a link on their website. they are not complete, but it is a good starting point.


----------



## BlueKnight

Found this for you. I did not include the link but I'm sure you can find it.



> This vintage, all original and correct 1942 ROLEX AVIATORS watch named the "ROLEX SKYROCKET" was produced for Canadian soldiers going overseas in WW2 and was marketed towards fighter pilots. The original, and very clean 29.5mm. gold plated case with original dust proof winding crown, stepped bezel, made by ID case company for ROLEX is in very fine condition after an expensive re-plating. The original and signed ID caseback is sterling silver. Many of these contract cases made by ID and PIONEER were NOT signed ROLEX, as ROLEX commissioned ID an PIONEER case company to produce their cases in CANADA to circumvent import duties. These ROLEX SKYROCKET watches were ALL small in stature, so, please don't buy it if you don't want a smaller sized watch. They were likely made smaller do reduce the chance of damaging them. The original dial on this SKYROCKET has very mild and usual ageing, lending to its' authenticity and vintage appeal. Notice the red, 24 hour register, original, radium, blued steel hands and sweep-seconds This dial is amongst the cleanest we EVER find and is VERY uncommon to find without the word ROLEX on the dial. WE GUARANTEE this is a ROLEX SKYROCKET as these are similar to the ROLEX VICTORY dials that are only signed "VICTORY". The manual winding caliber 59 ROLEX movement (correctly signed ROLEX under the dial) is sparkling and keeping accurate time after a recent cleaning by our watchmaker. We simply are not seeing these watches appear as of late. Most ROLEX SKYROCKET dials have been refinished, which greatly reduces their value. Only $1295


----------



## kevkojak

Cheers guys - especially Blue Knight, great little snippet, thanks for digging that out.

29.5mm though - no good me-thinks. I'd never buy a watch to sit in a box, which I think this one would. Pity.

Cheers. Kev


----------



## William_Wilson

BlueKnight said:


> Found this for you. I did not include the link but I'm sure you can find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This vintage, all original and correct 1942 ROLEX AVIATORS watch named the "ROLEX SKYROCKET" was produced for Canadian soldiers going overseas in WW2 and was marketed towards fighter pilots. The original, and very clean 29.5mm. gold plated case with original dust proof winding crown, stepped bezel, made by ID case company for ROLEX is in very fine condition after an expensive re-plating. The original and signed ID caseback is sterling silver. Many of these contract cases made by ID and PIONEER were NOT signed ROLEX, as ROLEX commissioned ID an PIONEER case company to produce their cases in CANADA to circumvent import duties. These ROLEX SKYROCKET watches were ALL small in stature, so, please don't buy it if you don't want a smaller sized watch. They were likely made smaller do reduce the chance of damaging them. The original dial on this SKYROCKET has very mild and usual ageing, lending to its' authenticity and vintage appeal. Notice the red, 24 hour register, original, radium, blued steel hands and sweep-seconds This dial is amongst the cleanest we EVER find and is VERY uncommon to find without the word ROLEX on the dial. WE GUARANTEE this is a ROLEX SKYROCKET as these are similar to the ROLEX VICTORY dials that are only signed "VICTORY". The manual winding caliber 59 ROLEX movement (correctly signed ROLEX under the dial) is sparkling and keeping accurate time after a recent cleaning by our watchmaker. We simply are not seeing these watches appear as of late. Most ROLEX SKYROCKET dials have been refinished, which greatly reduces their value. Only $1295
Click to expand...

That looks like the one in Richmond Hill. I have not been to that site in quite some time.

Later,

William


----------



## BlueKnight

William_Wilson said:


> That looks like the one in Richmond Hill. I have not been to that site in quite some time.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


That's the one. Good eye Sherlock.


----------



## stevieb

Kev,

The link i gave you for the Rolex site was. http://www.rolexmagazine.com/watches/historic/index.html

They've got most of the vintage stuff there.

Site best veiwed after a substantial Euro Millions win.

steve


----------



## kevkojak

Cheers Steve, that was the site I had in mind!

Its all relative now anyway. Had the watch on my wrist and it it just too small. Get the feeling its a collectors watch rather than a wearers watch this one.

Eyes on the sale page after x-mas, I did tell him I'd offer them around on here if he still wanted to sell them.

Thanks for the info.


----------

